# Interesting Trailer Hitch



## Northcutt (Aug 26, 2004)

Never seen a unit like this. Truck sure had a hard time pulling from a stop. With wet pavement and minimal weight on the rear end of the truck, the truck tires were just spinning.


----------



## Frontier2104 (Jul 16, 2012)

That set up is a safety hazard...meaning towing that 5th wheel with a half ton truck


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

Looking at the wheels probably a 2500


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

It's a dodge


----------



## Tall Texan (Jan 28, 2014)

It's a interesting contraption. 

Looks like he needs 4x4


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't think that is meant to be used on the road. I've seen them used to move trailers on the sales lot.

Cliff


----------



## sr1209 (Mar 28, 2015)

I just saw something like this online the other day. Pretty interesting. I would think that thing costs far more than a regular fifth wheel or gooseneck hitch though. Maybe they need the bed space.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Bayoutalker said:


> I don't think that is meant to be used on the road. I've seen them used to move trailers on the sales lot.
> 
> Cliff


Agreed. Not meant for road use.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Bayoutalker said:


> I don't think that is meant to be used on the road. I've seen them used to move trailers on the sales lot.
> 
> Cliff





JamesAggie said:


> Agreed. Not meant for road use.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Meant for the open road http://www.automatedsafetyhitch.com/


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

They can say it is safe but I ain't gonna try it. I have pulled a lot of miles on a fifth wheel and the advantage is the weight is over the rear wheels which makes it more stable. This thing handles weight like a pull behind with equalizer bars. I always hated that set-up. I can't see any benefit to that rig.

That thing looks like an accident looking for a place to happen. 

Cliff


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Isn't this technically triple towing? Illegal in many states. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

Nope, "frame extension". 3 point connection to the tow vehicle


----------



## INDIANAINTEXAS (Nov 12, 2006)

In the link to the website the video shows a extensive aftermarket solid link from the tow vehicle to the towing "barge". That entire setup will be exclusively used with this trailer,,, and I can't think of any other practical application. A 2-5/16 ball/gooseneck/5th wheel in the bed has numerous other applications. According to the recall of the bolts and the corresponding vin numbers there are about 200 of these built. Seems to me that'll be a lifetime supply. .?? With the extra distance of the barge---if you go longer than 63 ft aren't you over length? Interesting concept though


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

An old boss of mine would say "It's an answer to a question that wasn't asked."

Cliff


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

It's not illegal in "many" states and 65' is max length......in Texas 


Sent from my iPhone6 using TapatalkPro


----------



## sheldonasvoboda (Apr 23, 2015)

nope, im good


----------

